
Intro to Deep Learning with PyTorch - ultrasounder
https://blog.udacity.com/2018/10/introducing-the-pytorch-scholarship-challenge-from-facebook.html
======
ultrasounder
As part of the galore of partnerships that were announced today at the PyTorch
developer conference today, Udacity is collaborating with FB/PyTorch team to
offer an Intro to MyTouch course to be taught by Soumith Chintala, the
inventor of PyTorch. Top 300 Students who complete this course will be offered
scholarships to the Udacity Deep Learning Nano Degree.

